

Raspberry Pi runs XBMC; reliably decodes 1080p (January) - bootload
http://hackaday.com/2012/01/24/raspberry-pi-runs-xbmc-reliably-decodes-1080p/

======
SoapSeller
Since this item was posted in hackaday(January) a lot have been done. There is
at least one[0] dedicated distro for running XBMC on the Pi.

When I tested it(about a month and a half ago, not with the latest version),
it's wasn't a pleasant experience. Video did run smoothly, but menus where
painfully slow. (I've used a slow SD card which might caused some of the
problems - I ought to try again with a better one)

[0] <http://www.raspbmc.com/>

~~~
coolnow
Try OpenELEC and XBian. They're much much smoother at the menu (over 60fps at
1080p when you disable the RSS ticker on OpenELEC). It helps if you overclock
the already overclocked Xbian too. I have mine set on around 920MHz (no change
in voltage though) and have it running all day for about half a month now.
Seems to be working fine.

~~~
petepete
Raspbmc stuttered every few seconds when playing 1080p video when I last tried
it (a month or two ago). OpenELEC, however, has performed fantastically;
occasionally lags a touch on some menus and with some recent builds the cover
art appears to be.. erm.. blocky, but for actual playback it's great.

~~~
yossilac
I have experienced the same, but after updating raspbmc to RC5 it runs just
fine.

------
program
This is well known. This "news" is very old.
<http://www.broadcom.com/products/BCM2835>

~~~
bootload
_"... This is well known. This "news" is very old ..."_

Old? How long has RaspberryPi been released, this year? It's one thing to have
a chip that will do this, quite another to have the chip on a usable system
that __you __can program for $35 setup.

Either way, it's not old news for me. That's why I posted it.

~~~
ryankey721
The article is from January. Even if you're amazed by it, you could have at
least found an article about results (this is from before the Raspberry Pi was
released).

~~~
bootload
_"... Even if you're amazed by it, you could have at least found an article
about results ..."_

Not sure what you mean about 'results'? Could you find one for me and post it?

 _"... Otherwise please use the original title, unless it is misleading ...
Please don't submit comments complaining that a submission is inappropriate
for the site. If you think something is spam or offtopic, flag it by going to
its page and clicking on the "flag" link. ..."_ ~
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

(so is this a moderator post commenting back? - notice a title change & this
comment on a new account. If so, moderator, stop being so snarky)

------
brechin
For those interested, it can do hardware MPEG2 (and VC-1) decoding as well,
you just have to pony up a few bucks for

the MPEG-2 license - <http://www.raspberrypi.com/mpeg-2-license-key/>

or the VC-1 license - <http://www.raspberrypi.com/vc-1-license-key/>

~~~
brechin
FWIW, I'm running Raspbmc RC5 and am able to watch 1080i MPEG2 (recorded HDTV
streams) and 1080p H264 streamed over my local network. Sometimes audio
decoding causes issues (I don't have it hooked up to a receiver) like strange
audio glitches.

CPU usage does stay high while using XBMC menus, but it seems responsive
enough.

------
aw3c2
1080p of WHAT. Probably H264 but what profile? Baseline? Main? High?

~~~
sp332
It supports High profile, but not Hi10 (10-bit) files.
[http://www.raspberrypi.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=1...](http://www.raspberrypi.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=12359)

------
mochizuki
Why are all these old shitty stories making the front page the last couple
days?

~~~
Karunamon
Please take repost complaints back to reddit, thanks.

------
bittersweet
It does have some problems with decoding DTS content (I don't have a receiver)
though. I've tried a couple of things already like overclocks and re encoding
the audio but I'm still trying to find the sweet spot. This is all on RC5
raspbmc, still have to try openelec.

------
thehodge
This is old news, from January this year.

------
Karunamon
What is the Pi's Flash performance like? For my uses, 1080p video is all well
and good, but most of the internet TV I watch uses a flash player backend,
which is something I ran into quite hard when trying to build a low powered
Atom media center box.. it can barely keep up and desyncs like crazy.

~~~
olympus
Flash is pretty much non existent on the Pi. The XBMC based distros can
supposedly do some flash but it's pretty wonky and the other distros like Arch
Linux and Raspbian don't have it at all.

------
knodi
Unfortunately the current distros are not very stable. I get a complete system
lockup once every hour on the RasPi.

~~~
gravitronic
You may be victim of the "usb fuse" issue. I soldered some 1ohm resisters
across the usb fuses that are present and my lockups went away (except when I
try to do 2 things at once, hit swap and thrash)

~~~
StavrosK
What's the problem, and how does your solution work?

